# Aire acondicionado tipo split: Congela tuberías y no anda bien.



## jali (Mar 29, 2010)

mi split se me esta congelando la tuberia de baja y cuando lo cargo de gas no me quiere subir las presiones  ni el amperage por q*UE* pasa eso?¡
espero su pronta respuesta buenas noches!!
gracias!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2010)

no entiendo que tiene que ver el amperaje con que se  congele la tubería y cargar gas?????
quizás no te explicaste bien


----------



## Cacho (Mar 29, 2010)

Primero que nada, bienvenido al foro.

Siguiendo, edité el título del hilo que era bastante menos que poco descriptivo y te recuerdo que las abreviaturas de SMS estan para... los SMS.
Por favor, usá todas las letras al escribir en el foro, que no cuesta nada. 
Gracias.


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 30, 2010)

Jali


> se me esta congelando la tuberia de baja


Cuando se congela la tuberia de baja normalmente se deba a que los filtros (Unidad Interior) o el evaporador (Unidad Exterior) estan sucios y hay que limpiarlos, y si acaso no sea eso debera de ser que el termostato del split no funciona


> cuando lo cargo de gas no me quiere subir las presiones ni el amperage


no te entendi bien eso, pero si haces la carga de gas y no sube la presion por hay debe de haber una fuga de gas en la tuberia

PD: mejor recurre con un tecnico que se especialicé en aire acondicionado asi te ahorras dolores de cabeza, pero no $$$

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2010)

Ummmm. . . probá el compresor solo con nitrógeno o aire y un manómetro de mínimo 500 libras a la salida a ver cuanto levanta. Si levanta bién verías filtro y capilar o expansora.

Es correcto emplear la pinza amperométrica durante una recarga de gas, supongamos que un compresor esté un poco flojo, una solución temporal es sobrecargarlo . . . ¿Perto hasta dónde? . . . pués hasta que su consumo sea de un 5% y hasta un máximo de un 10% más que su consumo (detallado por el fabricante).

Supongamos que la chapita dice 10 Amp., en vacío consumirá 8,5 Amp., en funcionamiento normal seguramente ande por los 9,5 Amp. Y yo lo sobrecargaría hasta 10,5 Amp. dentro de lo seguro, y 11 Amp. dentro de lo no tan seguro .

*gustavocof115* , el motor en vacío consume menor energía que comprimiendo .

Saludos !


----------



## jomaza (Mar 30, 2010)

Tenes que probar realizando un mantenimiento mayor el cual incluye, entre otros; 
- Lavado de la unidad, (serpentin con producto químico).
- Limpieza general del evaporador.
- Muy importante lo del (los) filtro(s).
- Corregida en general de fugas de gas.

Generalmente cuando hay congelamiento es porque falta un mmtto mayor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 30, 2010)

ya  dosmetros ,es que yo justo conteste este hilo cuando tenia otro titulo y  el mjs estaba sin editar y la verdad es que no entendí lo que quiso explicar jali asta que cacho edito el titulo y el mensaje , con tu respuesta esta mas que claro la solución para jali
saludos


----------

